

Apple Stores Will Sell Lightbulbs You Can Control With Your iPad - tdrnd
http://www.businessinsider.com/demo-of-philips-hue-light-bulbs-2012-10

======
brackin
This is interesting, not sure that I'd pay $200 for a lightbulb and $60 for
every additional bulb, which is actually worse. I estimate that it'd cost
about $1500 to light my house. It might be something someone would buy for
just their bedroom or office. The app doesn't look very intuitive, the woman
in the video tapped on five icons to change the brightness of the bulb.

I think a startup will eventually launch something similar on Kickstarter but
more like the nest. I don't want to touch the controls, want to have the
ability to but I shouldn't have to press about fifteen buttons to switch off
each bulb in my house.

Also Original Source: [http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/48235/philips-demos-
hue-led-...](http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/48235/philips-demos-hue-led-
bulbs-video)

~~~
kellishaver
I look at it more as mood lighting than functional light you'd fill your whole
house with. I might get the starter kit for my home office. It's a bit pricey,
though.

I believe it's built on ZigBee protocols so hopefully it would be possible to
create 3rd-party controls. The bulbs are supposed to last 15yrs - I somehow
doubt the app will have such a lifespan.

